# Strongest Paint stripper?



## E110at (Jan 19, 2014)

I tried nitromaurs but it didn't work that great, its for my engine casing on my motorbike. Any recommendations?


----------



## jasoncrow70 (Jan 2, 2017)

Neat acetone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

